# unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?



## i3810jaz (3. November 2010)

*unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Da ich über eine neue soundanlage nach denke würde ich gern wissen wie groß der unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß ist?
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt?


----------



## Sash (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

klar, mit 2.1 hörst du zb nicht ob jemand von hinten kommt.. bei 5.1 kannst du alles gut orten. also kommt natürlich auch auf spiel/film an..


----------



## ThePlayer (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Kommt drauf an wie viel du ausgeben willst und was du vor hast.
Den bei guten Systemen ist der Unterschied groß, aber für Computer reicht eigentlich 2.1.


----------



## Menthe (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Kommt immer darauf an was du hauptsächlich machen willst. Für Musik reicht 2.0 bzw. 2.1, für Filme/Spiele sollte es eher 5.1 sein.


----------



## Sash (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

grade bei pc games, wenn man egoshooter spielt, find ich ist 5.1 vom vorteil.. für musik würd ich 2.1 wählen. ich würd eher bei filmen als bei games auf 5.1 verzichten wollen.


----------



## Lexx (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



> Kommt drauf an wie viel du ausgeben willst und was du vor hast.


und ob die sateliten auch ordentlich platziert werden können, was bei mir
nämlich nicht der fall ist.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Das ist ganz einfach:

- bei 5.1 kannst Du Gegner/Geräusche genau orten. Das ist bei Spielen von Vorteil, bei Filmen usw. isses "nett", für Musik an sich unnötig, da Musik an sich immer Stereo ist
- bei 2.0/2.1 hast Du dafür bei gleichem Budget einen deutlich besseren Klang. 


Du musst selber wissen, ob Du nur damit Du Geräusche orten kannst auf einen besseren Klang verzichtest. Wenn Du zB gern Musik hörst, ist 5.1 natürlich kritischer, denn Surround unterhalb einer bestimmten preisklasse klingt halt echt übel, da muss man schon SEHR viel Wert darauf legen, DASS man Gegner besser orten kann. zB ein 5.1-Set für 100€, das sind keine 20€ pro Box... da ist ein 100€-Stereoset WEIT überlegen.


----------



## Smutfliege (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Seh ich auch so, bei meinem Logitech 5.1 System für 75.- bin ich auch überhaupt nicht mit der Musikquali zufrieden (is ja auch klar bei dem preis) weil der Subwoofer und die Satelliten-Lautsprecher total unausgeglichen klingen .. bei Filmen hab ich noch nie wirklich was von den hinteren Lautsprechern gehört
Nur bei Spielen find ichs recht sinnvoll da hats bisher auch funktioniert.

Aber ich denk als nächstes wird nen Stereo Set gekauft weil ich wegen der Musik will dass die Tieftöner auch jeweils in eine der beiden Boxen integriert sind.


----------



## FrozenBoy (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Sry für doppelpost, bitte löschenhttp://www.alternate.de/html/solrSe...detail&link=solrSearch/listing.productDetails


----------



## FrozenBoy (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Wenn du ne 5.1 Anlage möchtest (was ich dir empfehle,vorrausgesetzt du hast genügend Platz) dann schlage ich dir diese vor: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Boxen - Logitech X-540

Edit:

Das man bei Musik und Filmen, die 5.1 nicht unterstützen, von hinten  keinen Sound hört ist klar. Wenn du die Einstellungen nicht geändert  hast passiert da auch nichts. 

Ich stelle in meinem Realtektreiber dann immer ein, das die hinteren Boxen das gleiche wiedergeben wie die vorderen. 

Das Simuliert den Sourround und mir reicht das. Meine Logitech anlage  (in dem Link) finde ich sehr gut für den Preis. Ich bin aber auch nicht  so unfassbar anspruchsvoll wie die meisten hier, die sich noch ne 2.1  Anlage für 250 Öcken leisten können und die unter 300 € keine 5.1 Anlage  angucken.


----------



## pcfreak26 (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



Equitas schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an was du hauptsächlich machen willst. Für Musik reicht 2.0 bzw. 2.1, für Filme/Spiele sollte es eher 5.1 sein.



Das kommt auch auf die verwendete Soundkarte an. Ich benutze selbst eine CLUB3d Theatron DTS, die sowohl Dolby Digital Live als auch DTS INTERACTIVE beherrscht. Dieses versteht mein Panasonic 5.1 Digital Reciver perfekt (Über TOS-Link angeschlossen). Durch diese beiden Modis werden auch simple 2.0 bzw 2.1 Signale auf alle Boxen verteilt, natürlich muss ich darauf achten das der Reciver korrekt eingestellt ist. Beim Spielen gebe ich allen Recht da sollte es 5.1 sein, egal ob Rennspiel, Shooter oder Strategiespiele. Finde es schon genial, wenn ich bei Empire: Total War denke, die Kanonenkugel fliegt durchs Wohnzimmer oder bei Rennspielen genau hören kann, wo der Konkurent mich versucht zu überholen.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



pcfreak26 schrieb:


> oder bei Rennspielen genau hören kann, wo der Konkurent mich versucht zu überholen.


 bei Rennspielen kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen: Du weißt doch, dass der nur von hinten kommen kann - und dann reicht es zu hören, ob rechts oder links. und wie weit der noch weg ist, hört man daran, wie laut man den Konkurrenten schon hören kann. Wozu braucht man dann Surround? Klar isses besser/schöner, aber nötig isses an sich nicht. 

Bei Action zB ist das wieder was anderes, da kann der Gegner ja irgendwo verborgen oder außerhalb des Sichtfeldes sein - da ist eine Ortung auch vorne/hinten wichtig.


----------



## p00nage (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



FrozenBoy schrieb:


> Wenn du ne 5.1 Anlage möchtest (was ich dir empfehle,vorrausgesetzt du hast genügend Platz) dann schlage ich dir diese vor: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Boxen - Logitech X-540
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Was für Gründe sprechen deiner Meinung nach für das Logitech, außer das du es selber hast ?... was hast dazu im vergleich gehört, bzw was findest gut an deinen System



pcfreak26 schrieb:


> Das kommt auch auf die verwendete Soundkarte an. Ich benutze selbst eine CLUB3d Theatron DTS, die sowohl Dolby Digital Live als auch DTS INTERACTIVE beherrscht. Dieses versteht mein Panasonic 5.1 Digital Reciver perfekt (Über TOS-Link angeschlossen). Durch diese beiden Modis werden auch simple 2.0 bzw 2.1 Signale auf alle Boxen verteilt, natürlich muss ich darauf achten das der Reciver korrekt eingestellt ist. Beim Spielen gebe ich allen Recht da sollte es 5.1 sein, egal ob Rennspiel, Shooter oder Strategiespiele. Finde es schon genial, wenn ich bei Empire: Total War denke, die Kanonenkugel fliegt durchs Wohnzimmer oder bei Rennspielen genau hören kann, wo der Konkurent mich versucht zu überholen.
> 
> mfg Thomas



Da du per Toslink angeschlossen hast hat deine Soundkarte garkeinen einfluss . Der TE sollte mal seine Nutzung etc nennen und was er bereit ist auszugeben.


----------



## pcfreak26 (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar isses besser/schöner, aber nötig isses an sich nicht.



Das ist wiederrum eine Frage der Ansicht. Der eine braucht es, der andere nicht, Ich will es auf jedenfall nicht mehr ohne 5.1. Natürlich ist es bei Action-Spielen (z.B. Shooter) wichtiger.


----------



## Mario432 (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> bei Rennspielen kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen: Du weißt doch, dass der nur von hinten kommen kann - und dann reicht es zu hören, ob rechts oder links. und wie weit der noch weg ist, hört man daran, wie laut man den Konkurrenten schon hören kann. Wozu braucht man dann Surround? Klar isses besser/schöner, aber nötig isses an sich nicht.
> 
> Bei Action zB ist das wieder was anderes, da kann der Gegner ja irgendwo verborgen oder außerhalb des Sichtfeldes sein - da ist eine Ortung auch vorne/hinten wichtig.



Du beschränkst das 5.1 nur darauf, das die Ortung besser ist. Aber das spielen an sich macht doch nochmal um einiges mehr Spaß mit Surround, wenn es aus jeder Ecke kracht und knallt  Und das gilt auch für Rennspiele, finde ich .
Aber bei Musik gebe ich euch recht, da finde ich das unnötig, mir persönlich gefällt es auch nicht, wenn Musik auf 5.1 erweitert wird.
Also für Filme und Spiele eine echte Bereicherung


----------



## FrozenBoy (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Meine Gründe für das Logitech System welches ich besitze.

- Klarer Klang auch auf voller Lautstärke
- Schickes Design
- Hat einen Lautstärkeregler und Bassregler mit Kabel, welchen man sich auf den Tisch legen kann
- Der Preis ist günstig für ein 5.1 System
- Der Center Lautsprecher lässt sich an den Monitor klemmen
- Die Kabel der Anlage sind lang genug um sie in meinem (recht großen) Zimmer so zu verlegen das ich optimialen Sourroundklang habe.


----------



## pcfreak26 (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



p00nage schrieb:


> Da du per Toslink angeschlossen hast hat deine Soundkarte garkeinen einfluss ..



Falsch, sie hat sehr wohl noch einen Einfluss, weil bis auf die Distanzberechnung (welche ich tlw. Einstellen muss) hat der DSP des Reciver´s nichts zu tun, die Soundkarte liefert alle Berechnungen und bestimmt was der Reciver machen soll, egal ob Tos-Link oder über Coax. Die Soundkarte ist eben nicht nur ein einfacher Onboard-Chip. Bei meinem Onboard-Chip stimmt deine Aussage, weil da kann ich den Reciver auch umstellen vom Modus.

Aber Sobald ich DD-Live oder DTS-Interactive benutze muss der Reciver gehorchen.


----------



## iceman650 (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

@Frozenboy:

Du hast noch nie etwas vernünftiges gehört oder?
Denn ansonsten würdest du niemals etwas von klarem Klang schreiben...
Dazu kann man über Geschmack in Bezug auf das Design streiten, der Lautstärkeregler ist überflüssig (kann man im Windows regeln) und außerdem kann man Kabel mit wenigen Lötkenntnissen verlängern. 
Ich dachte zum Beispiel auch immer, dass ich lautsprechertechnisch unkritisch bin, das zeigt sich immer erst, wenn mal mal längere Zeit etwas gutes hört. Die Ohren gewöhnen sich leider viel zu schnell an guten Klang.
Der einzige Grund für ein Logitech-System wäre für mich der Preis.

Mfg, ice


----------



## FrozenBoy (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

@ iceman

Definiere Vernünftig! Dass ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen was er als vernünftigen empfindet und was nicht.
Ich finde nun mal das diese Anlage einen klaren Klang auf allen Lautstärken hat. Wenn du ein besseres gehör haben solltest als ich, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Das du in der Lage bist rauszuhören wie unklar das doch klingen mag ist schön für dich, ich höre da kein Rauschen etc.

Wenn du schon davon redest das man über Design streiten kann und der eine es gut findet, der andere eben nicht, dann solltest du auch verstehen, dass ich den Bass- und Lautstärkeregler nicht für "überflüssig" halte. Ich habe keine lust in Spielen jedes mal zu minimieren um die Laustärke zu regulieren. Das empfinde ich als störend.

Leider habe ich keine Lötmaschine und kenne mich in dem Bereich auch nicht aus. Also kann ich mir sowas auch nicht selber löten. Nicht jeder hat die gleichen Kenntnisse wie du.

Ich tolleriere deine Aussage und wenn du nun mal kritischer Kritisierst als ich, dann liegt das wohl daran, das wir ganz einfach andere Standarts haben.

Dann solltest du aber auch tollerieren, dass ich nun mal nicht so bin und das mir mein "Standart" vollkommen reicht. Wenn ich also finde, dass es gut klingt, kannst du auch einfach konstruktiv deine Meinung dazu schildern ohne alle meine Aussagen zunichte zu machen.

Wir debatieren hier schließlich nicht.
Jeder hat eine andere Meinung.
Dein beitrag wirkt auf mich eher provozierend als Meinungsäußernd.
Das wollte ich dich nur wissen lassen. Ansonsten kannst du ja auch mal sagen wie viel man für eine "gute" Anlage denn so bezahlt oder andere Infos rüberkommen lassen, wenn du schon so viel Ahnung von dem Thema hast.

gruß Ruffy


----------



## iceman650 (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Sorry, falls ich dich jetzt hier zu hart angefahren habe. 

Was ich sagen wollte war, dass sich der Standard, wie man Musik bewertet ganz schnell ändert, so dachte ich bis vor einem halben Jahr, dass meine Logitech z Cinema ausreichend seien. Bis ich dann einen Vollverstärker+Kompaktboxen für etwa 250€ gehört habe, wo sich mein "Standard" sehr nach oben verschoben hat.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Blutstoff (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



FrozenBoy schrieb:


> die sich noch ne 2.1 Anlage für 250 Öcken leisten können und die unter 300 € keine 5.1 Anlage angucken.


 
Was wohl daran liegen mag, dass mache etwas von Qualität verstehen und sich nicht mit dem Sondermüll von Logitech zufrieden geben möchten.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> bei Rennspielen kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen: Du weißt doch, dass der nur von hinten kommen kann - und dann reicht es zu hören, ob rechts oder links. und wie weit der noch weg ist, hört man daran, wie laut man den Konkurrenten schon hören kann. Wozu braucht man dann Surround? Klar isses besser/schöner, aber nötig isses an sich nicht.
> 
> Bei Action zB ist das wieder was anderes, da kann der Gegner ja irgendwo verborgen oder außerhalb des Sichtfeldes sein - da ist eine Ortung auch vorne/hinten wichtig.



Also ich find das hat noch nen anderen vorteil bei Rennspielen, da der Motorensound entweder richtig deutlich von Center kommt oder aus den Rears, für mich sehr wichtig weil ich nach gehör fahre, also ich acht nich aufn Drehzahlmesser ( auser das Auto is mir neu damit ich weis wie der Motor bei bestimmten drehzahlen klingt ) Und noch nen kleiner nebeneffekt, du hörst deutlicher wann die reifen anfangen zu schmieren noch bevor man das direkt spürt. Zumindest bei Race 07 macht sich das gut bemerkbar.


----------



## i3810jaz (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Sorry das ich als Theardstarter so lang off war. Ich glaub ich entscheide mich für die Logitech X-540.
Aber wenn ihr noch andere Tipps habt bitte noch schicken. Sofort hohl ich mir sie nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Ich sag dir eins: Für das Budget darfst du keine Qualität und Präzision in der Abbildung erwarten. Bei 2.0/2.1 in der Preisklasse sieht das besser aus (besser nicht gut ).


----------



## FrozenBoy (4. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

@ i3810jaz

Wenn du nicht so anspruchsvoll bist wie die anderen hier und das deine erste 5.1 Anlage ist, reicht diese auch aus.
Später kannst du dir immernoch eine teure und qualitativ hochwertige Anlage kaufen, falls dir 5.1 Sound denn zusagt. 

@ Blutstoff

Hättest du einige Beiträge vorher gelesen würdest du wissen, dass deine Aussage hier nicht hingehört. Hier möchte jemand einen Rat haben und jeder kann seine Meinung dazugeben. Verwechsel das hier bitte nicht mit einem Thread indem man sich gegenseitig niedermacht, weil der eine viel Ahnung hat und manch anderer sich anscheinend mit Sondermüll zufrieden gibt.

Sehr gute Wortwahl und äußerst hilfreich, dein Beitrag. 

Weiter so


----------



## p00nage (4. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



FrozenBoy schrieb:


> @ i3810jaz
> 
> Wenn du nicht so anspruchsvoll bist wie die anderen hier und das deine erste 5.1 Anlage ist, reicht diese auch aus.
> Später kannst du dir immernoch eine teure und qualitativ hochwertige Anlage kaufen, falls dir 5.1 Sound denn zusagt.
> ...



wer billig und vorschnell kauft kauft meistens zweima, und ja jemacht möchte eine Beratung haben, da muss man aber auch vergleiche zu anderen Systemen ziehen können. Du sagst ! system wirst paar angebliche eigenschaften in den raum aber ohne Bezug auf nen Konkurrenten


----------



## FrozenBoy (4. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Was wohl daran liegt, dass ich keinen Konkurrenten nennen muss um meine Meinung zu meinem System kund zu tun. Ich enthalte mich diesem Thread absofort.


----------



## Blutstoff (4. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



FrozenBoy schrieb:


> @ Blutstoff
> 
> Hättest du einige Beiträge vorher gelesen würdest du wissen, dass deine Aussage hier nicht hingehört. Hier möchte jemand einen Rat haben und jeder kann seine Meinung dazugeben. Verwechsel das hier bitte nicht mit einem Thread indem man sich gegenseitig niedermacht, weil der eine viel Ahnung hat und manch anderer sich anscheinend mit Sondermüll zufrieden gibt.
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht solltest du dann mit deinen Smilies beim nächsten Mal etwas vorsichtiger sein. Anstoß meiner Kritik waren deine drei Smilies am Ende deines Postings.



> Ich enthalte mich diesem Thread ab sofort.


 
Die wohl brauchbarste Aussage von dir in diesem Thread.


@i3810jaz
Ein paar Eckdaten von dir wären sehr hilfreich, z.B. Budget, Vorlieben etc. Dann kann man dich auch besser beraten. 
Wenn es nicht unbedingt 5.1 sein muss und du unter 100€ bleiben möchstest, schau dir mal diese System näher an. Edifier C2 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Hat auf jedenfall einen ausgewogeneren Klang als das von dir favorisierte Logitech X-540


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Also ich hab das C2 hier vor mir stehen und ein Freund von mir hat das X-540.
Mein Eindruck: Vorweg, das C2 ist weit entfernt von guten Hifi Klang oder sonstwas (dafür geh ich dann ins Wohnzimmer und mach die B&W Boxen von meinen Eltern an).
Aber im Gegensatz zum 540 hört sich das wie eine Erlösung an.
Beim 540 dröhnt der Bass nur, und das viel zu laut. Selbst bei bassarmen Stücken kommt eine halber Orkan aus dem Bassrohr, der definitv nicht nötig ist.
Die Satelliten sind zwar schon halbwegs groß, aber leider aus Plastik, so das aus der Richtung auch kein vernünftiger Ton zu erwarten ist.

Der Bass ist - wie schon beschrieben - viel zu stark. Noch dazu klingt er (selbst im Vergleich mit meinem C2) total unpräzise und schwammig, es dröhnt meistens einfach nur.

Satelliten sind eigentlich dasselbe,  keine Spur von Deteilwiedergabe oder ähnlichem. Und ich finde nicht, dass es bei voller Lautstärke klaren Klang liefert, zumindest bei meinem Freund hörte man da schon ein deutliches Klirren, wie es überlastete Boxen nunmal von sich geben.

Ortbarkeit ist beim Logitech natürlich besser, und in Crysis hören sich Explosionen auch intensiver an wenns aus allen Richtungen kommt.
Aber insgesamt hab ich beim zocken mit meinem C2 mehr Spaß weil der Klang einfach besser ist, und mit eine bisschen Übung kann man auch bei 2.1 einschätzen woher die Schritte ca. kommen.

Ich persönlich würde von 5.1 unter 150€ absehen, da gibt es einfach nichts vernünftiges.
Klar werden einige sagen, man kann den Bass beim Logitech über den Bassregler rausnehmen. Schön. Aber dann klingt es einfach nur noch blechern wie aus einem Handy, weil der Sub praktisch sofort aussteigt und nicht richtig dezent spielen kann. Zumindest habe ich es nicht geschafft, den Sub mittels dem Drehregler auf ein vernünftiges Niveau zu bekommen.

Mein Tipp: Unter 100€ ist das C2 das Beste was du bekommen kannst klangtechnisch m.M.n. Und auch über 100€ würde ich mich mal bei Edifier umsehen, da haben die auch noch einige sehr interessante Sachen (auch 5.1). Von Logitech würde ich im Soundbereich komplett absehen, sie bauen gute Peripherie, keine Frage, aber ich habe noch kein Logitech System gehört dass nicht von gleichteuren Alternativsystemen in Grund und Boden gespielt wird.


----------



## Apokalypsos (4. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Huiuiui, da kochen wieder Glaubenskriege...... 

Aber eines stimmt definitiv, man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell an gute Tonqualität. Ich war vor ein paar Jahren noch voll zufrieden mit einem 50 € 5.1 Set von Accura und bin jetzt total zufrieden mit meinem Teufel CEM PE. Jetzt erst merke ich, wie scheußlich das olle System klingt. 
Aber wenn ich jetzt irgendwo ein wirklich hochwertiges 5.1 Set hören würde, würde meine Freunde am Teufel wohl auch sehr schnell verloren gehen.

Apropos: Teufels E300 wurde hier noch garnicht genannt!


----------



## p00nage (4. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Der TE hat immer noch nicht gesagt für was er das Sys verwenden will...


----------



## Fossi777 (4. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Warum hat man mit 2.1 nen besseren Klang als mit 5.1 `??

Wenn die Musik in stereo vorliegt ,dann funktionieren ohne Emulation die hinteren Boxen nicht ,
aber das ändert doch nix am Klang,oder hab ich da was verpasst ?

Muss dazusagen dass ich jetzt nicht soooo der Sound-Freak bin,
Mir reicht eigentlich mein Supreme FX was beim Board dabei war...


----------



## IBWIB (4. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Man bekommt aber für das gleiche Geld bessere Qualtiät wenn man ein 2.1 bzw. 2.0 System kauft, weil man ja erheblich weniger Boxen kauft haben die natürlich eine bessere Qualität und da bei Musik Surround nicht so wichtig ist bekommt man bei 2.1/2.0 eine bessere Tonqualität (fürs gleiche Geld) wie bei 5.1 Systemen.


----------



## p00nage (4. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

die soundkarte macht erstma net viel am klang aus solang man net gute boxen hat merkt man kaum unterschiede ibwib hats schon gesagt, bei 5 boxen plus sub für 150€ zb kann nicht viel "qualität" pro box vorhanden sein


----------



## Fossi777 (4. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Achso , naja ok ,...

Hab mir vor fast 10  Jahren ne 6.1 Anlage von Creative für 69 Eur gehohlt...
War die einzige mit Holzboxen....Läuft heute noch und bringt auch n super Klang... 

Hätte hier sogar noch ne Audigy 2 Zs rumliegen,aber ich bilde mir fast ein dass meine Supreme FX besseren Klang liefert...
Zuminderst hab ich weniger Probleme mit den Treibern....


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> Achso , naja ok ,...
> 
> Hab mir vor fast 10 Jahren ne 6.1 Anlage von Creative für 69 Eur gehohlt...
> War die einzige mit Holzboxen....Läuft heute noch und bringt auch n super Klang...


  Wenn Du Stereoboxen für 70€ hättest, würde es halt viel besser klingen  

Ist doch klar, dass Du beim gleichen Budget jede Box bei 5.1 viel billiger sein muss, und billiger ist (vor allem im preiswerten Consumermarkt) idR auch immer auch schlechter beim Klang. Sonst wär es ja auch Quatsch, dass es Boxen große Preisunterschieden überhaupt gibt. Du musst Dir vor allem bei sehr billigen Boxen klarmachen: zB Deine 70€ für 5.1 => dafür wird das Netzteil, der Verstärker im Sub, die Kabel, der Sub und noch 5 weitere Boxen bezahlt. Das sind dann keine 10€ pro Box.


----------



## i3810jaz (5. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Es ist so ich (hatte) ein 5.1 da ist mir alber leider der fordere Linke lautsprecher gestorben oder besser gesagt nur wenn das Kabel richtig liegt läut er. Vor ein paar Tagen wollt er dann garnicht mehr oder ich hab das Kabel nicht mehr richtig positionieren können. Ich hab von jemanden den Tipp bekommen das ich mir ein 2.1 System hohlen soll. Das kam mir aber etwas Blödsinnig vor. Deswegen hab ich im Forum nach gefragt. Das "4.1"-System hab ich mal geschenkt bekonnen ich schätze es hat max. 50€-75€ Gekosten als ess neu war (2006 oder 2007). So fand ich das System auch gut. Zu dem mit dem Positionen erkennen das alte war da eigentlich mir gut genug.
Aus den Kommentaren hab ich vor allem eine große Meinungs verschieden heit gehört. Es wurde über ein 5.1, 2.1 und einem Stereosystem argumentiert.
Ich habe dazu folgende fragen: Stereo hat ja nur zwei boxen würde da Raumklang verloren gehen?
Beziehungsweise würde bei 2.1 Raumklang verloren gehen?
Wie groß währe die Umstellung von 5.1 zu 2.1 oder Stereo?


----------



## i3810jaz (5. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Sorry doppel Post.


----------



## p00nage (5. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Für was nutzt du die Boxen ?


----------



## i3810jaz (5. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

tevion md 85499


----------



## p00nage (5. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

meinte was du mit den boxen machst, film, musik, pc usw


----------



## i3810jaz (5. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

ich höhre Musik und Spiele PC....


----------



## ThePlayer (5. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Da reicht 2.0 oder 2.1 und ein passiver Sub bringt auch noch mal was ist aber eine Frage des Geldes.
Musik mag generell kein Surround (bis auf einige Ausnahmen).


----------



## p00nage (5. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

passiver sub ?


----------



## i3810jaz (5. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Sub? Wenn du den Bass meist keine Ahnung
.


----------



## i3810jaz (5. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Bedienungsanleitung: MEDION Tevion MD 85499
 Hier Müsste es sicher drin stehen.  Es soll aktiv sein.....stand in einer Ebay-Anzeige.
Sub ist Aktiv! laut www.gutefrage.net


----------



## p00nage (6. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

des ist mir shcon klar nur der vorposter hatte was von passiven sub geschrieben ... subs sind fast immer aktiv


----------



## Baer.nap (6. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*



p00nage schrieb:


> des ist mir shcon klar nur der vorposter hatte was von passiven sub geschrieben ... subs sind fast immer aktiv


 

eher gibt es überhaupt noch passive?


----------



## Docy (6. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

2.1 reicht fürs Musikhören völlig. Für echt anspruchsvolles Gaming hol dir n Headset (Stereo oder 5.1/7.1). Mit nem Stereoheadset kannst du auch sehr gut Gegner orten.


----------



## i3810jaz (6. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Da nur ein Lautsprecher kaputt ist muss ich mir eigentlich nur ein neues Stereosystem hohlen.... denn das sind eh die Boxen aus den die Stereotöne herauskommen.


----------



## Domowoi (6. November 2010)

*AW: unterschied zwischen 5.1 und 2.1 groß?*

Ich benutze für Musik und Filme ein 2.1 System und für Spiele ein 5.1 Headset, das auch wenn es nur 50€ gekostet hat wirklich gut ist. (Nein mir geht es nicht nur darum das es möglichst laut RUMS macht.)


----------

